# Utah Bear CC Hit



## GON4ELK (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a $83 pending charge from the DWR for the Spring Book Cliffs - Roadless. Had 10 pnts so it was pretty much a sure thing. Been down there last 2 years on the same hunt with family. Fun hunt.

Steve


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I'll be damned, there's a hit on my card too. Either myself or my brother drew a Wasatch West spring tag. Neither of us had many points. Guess one of us will have to carry a bow while we're shed hunting.

Get your bear goggles on, ma. :mrgreen:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I know just the spot for bears and elk sheds! 8)


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds like fun... congrats!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

looks like spring bear for my brother and fall bear for me!!!!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I also have a hit on my CC for fall bear! I'm just not sure which of the three units I put in for that I drew. I put in for the Wasatch West, South Slope Yellowstone, and Current Creek/Avantaquin. Here is to hoping it is the latter.

Has anyone had...or know anyone who has had the South Slope Yellowstone unit tag?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

You drew your 1st choice....

Nothing makes it to the secound round.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats guys! I still have my fingers crossed, but as time goes on and I don't see a charge, I am loosing hope!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

bigdaddyx4 said:


> Congrats guys! I still have my fingers crossed, but as time goes on and I don't see a charge, I am loosing hope!


I'm praying for you too Matt.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> You drew your 1st choice....
> 
> Nothing makes it to the secound round.


IF THAT IS THE CASE...I GOT THE WASATCH AVANTAQUIN HUNT!


----------

